# Tips to Cope With Seniors/Raggers! :-)



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi ! you all are requested to share your thoughts! ,your views about the above mentioned tipic!:cool!:!
What should be our behaviour towards the aggressive/desperative  seniors?lol


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

So far I know this:


Stick with your friends and if you don't know anyone never roam alone.
Prefer to ask about directions and stuff from the college officials not from the seniors.
Act quietly and boring and down to earth;the seniors would think you respect them enough 'cuz mostly students who resist them
or go all 'hamary bhi koi izat hay' find themselves in trouble.(some may say that if you act boldly they dont bother you:?)​

You just have to bear the brunt for a few days,have fun and enjoy yourselves,don't take ragging or 'positive interaction' too seriously. 
Google is your friend,try searching 'ragging experience in medical colleges' etc. 

If there are any medical students from Pakistan here, please share your experience.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahahaha
I have a cousin who went to LMDC. Lemme tell ya what he told me:


If some senior comes to rag you, never refuse it. Because if you refuse, they think you're boring, you lose respect, no one will want to be your friend and they'll think you're a nerd. Oh and most importantly, when you yourself are a senior, you wont be able to rag either.

Take things in your stride. Instead of fearing ragging, enjoy it! My cousin's friend was made to dance on top of a moving bus without a shirt and with make up on (he's a boy). Because when you're a senior, you'll brag about your experiences.

Never avoid seniors because it turns out, they can be the most helpful people at times. But they'll only help you if they respect you. And you know the cycle, they only respect you if they can have their way with you.

It's very hard not to get ragged because, like hyenas, they hunt in packs. There will be 10 of them making you do stuff, not just one.

Hope this helps and...good luck!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

what if u are a black belt in karatay and u can beat 12 or 13 persons at a time?????


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

ragging is not for girls ..is it true ?? because i never heard a girl been ragged....and if so its not that much hard like for the boys that one of the boy was made dance without shirt on the moving bus ......what is the extent of ragging for the girls ???


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Say NO to ragging and bullying. Be the first one to bring CHANGE:thumbsup:


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> ragging is not for girls ..is it true ?? because i never heard a girl been ragged....and if so its not that much hard like for the boys that one of the boy was made dance without shirt on the moving bus ......what is the extent of ragging for the girls ???


No, not for girls, none that I've heard of. For girls, it's the same "psychological bullying" you see in Indian dramas, you know when the sound of thunder's in the background.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> Say NO to ragging and bullying. Be the first one to bring CHANGE:thumbsup:


yes ofcorse...fu*** those who try to make u fool...if u r strong then no one could harm u:thumbsup:


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

Dont let the seniors cross their damn limits..


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

What if you don't want to to humiliate others when you're a senior? Radical notion, yes? You'd have to go along with the seniors if you don't have any other choice but saying to do what they they ask to gain respect is ridiculous. There must be better ways of earning respect other than dancing naked atop a school bus. -.-


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> ragging is not for girls ..is it true ?? because i never heard a girl been ragged....and if so its not that much hard like for the boys that one of the boy was made dance without shirt on the moving bus ......what is the extent of ragging for the girls ???


actually i've heard k girls are ragged too...they are made to sing songs, ot pay for lunch etc


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Arshman1995 said:


> What if you don't want to to humiliate others when you're a senior? Radical notion, yes? You'd have to go along with the seniors if you don't have any other choice but saying to do what they they ask to gain respect is ridiculous. There must be better ways of earning respect other than dancing naked atop a school bus. -.-


That was just a very harsh example from a very harsh college. It's usually not that bad. The problem with not doing what they tell you is that the juniors who are ragged around 70% of the time don't respect you too much either. And the seniors certainly will lose respect for you. The problem is, you don't do what they say to gain respect, you do it so as not to lose respect. And it depends on place to place, some places (like LMDC) it's more and some places I've never really heard about it too much.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

bkn said:


> actually i've heard k girls are ragged too...they are made to sing songs, ot pay for lunch etc


i hope they just make me pay 4 lunch or whatever...that's the only thing i would like to do..rather honestly the only thing i CAN do on the very first day for complete strangers lol :dead:


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Well it depends on the type of College you are going to. Like dancing naked is one of extremes so cannot expect it in a good med school. And one more thing good students rarely get into doing ragging stuff, ragging gang is mostly of seniors who can be of no help in future too so not to worry about that :thumbsup:

For guys what we can expect is songs, saying weird things, weird intros like in singing form, paying of something, group of seniors making fun of anything which they find in you to be made fun off, wrong guidance and stuff  If anything more than that happens then we should behave strict :thumbsup:

For girls I am not sure, never heard of anything special just that one of my friends left her bag outside washroom on her first uni day and when she came back, her bag was all full of thrash with "Happy first day" note and some of her stuff was gone.


Firstly try your best to avoid ragging but if you can't, then you make your ragging fun for you and your seniors too (in limits of course) so your image comes out as a cool person who does not over react to things. When I joined hostel for A'levels, with mostly uni students in it, I was cool with ragging which just included songs and a little funny intro and it later turned out to be so good that when new uni students came to hostel, I got to rag them along with my seniors too although those new students were technically my seniors too. And they later used to get shocked that an A'levels kid did our ragging  So being cool with ragging in limits gave me the owner to rag my seniors too lolz


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

bkn said:


> actually i've heard k girls are ragged too...they are made to sing songs, ot pay for lunch etc


hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm


which med college are you going to attend?? #justcurious


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

medi said:


> which med college are you going to attend?? #justcurious


ammm not now attending any med college .. i am in the pre med final year .... Pray for meh....


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> ammm not now attending any med college .. i am in the pre med final year .... Pray for meh....


Suree girl...  best of luck!


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

medi said:


> Suree girl...  best of luck!


Thankyou....

- - - Updated - - -

actually i am a bit scared of this stupid ragging procedure i was nearly ragged...... NEARLY... on the first day of my College ,there were three four girls and they were all MASHAALLAH kind of JUMBO they had scissors and I THINK they wanted to cut my hairs ( i guess, what else they gonna do with them then ??) but thanks to that teacher although she did'nt know what was going on, but because of her i was rescued....LoL

- - - Updated - - -

that's why i wanted to know about the extent of ragging against girls in the medical colleges.............


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> Thankyou....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


yeah i understand...i'm hell scared myself...i hope i dont get ragged AT ALL :!:


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, do take note that I kinda hate my cousin who told me all about this ragging stuff and obviously being a new student am totally against it. But tips to cope with them...I dunno I can't think of any. Because the only way you can stop it is by appearing to be an extremely boring figure. And that might not even be worth it. Like Shahan said, don't let them have the idea that they can do whatever they want with you. That's easy, just don't do everything they ask of you, refuse the stupid stuff. But at the same time, do the little things that will actually help you enjoy life in college. Balance is key...everywhere.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> By the way, do take note that I kinda hate my cousin who told me all about this ragging stuff and obviously being a new student am totally against it. But tips to cope with them...I dunno I can't think of any. Because the only way you can stop it is by appearing to be an extremely boring figure. And that might not even be worth it. Like Shahan said, don't let them have the idea that they can do whatever they want with you. That's easy, just don't do everything they ask of you, refuse the stupid stuff. But at the same time, do the little things that will actually help you enjoy life in college. Balance is key...everywhere.


soo any idea how exactly things work at shifa??


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

But for the record, here are some other experiences for boys that my cousin from LMDC told me about:

Standing on the college walls for an hour (not that high but it's still kinda hard)
Hostel students being woken up in the middle of the night for Fajr prayer...being forced to do Wazu with full cold water (in winter),
Taking a dip into that canal that runs through Lahore,
The bus one but that's an extreme case,
Being forced to perform in talent shows,
Paying for others' lunches (very common).

About girls, I've never actually heard but then again, I've never actually asked either. Certainly it's to a much smaller extent. "OMG Pick flowers from keep off the grass areas:woot:" sort of stuff. But if the hair cutting thing is true, that's kinda brutal as well.

And lastly, it very much depends on college. LMDC is renowned for ragging and such stuff. Whereas I've never heard anything from Shifa where I do know a nerdy sorta guy. At least he hasn't reported anything.

Hope this helps


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

Actually i am not realy scared of ragging cx people say dt you should enjoy it and the seniors who rag you become your realy good friends afterwards so yeah relax guys...but i stil have my fingers crossed in the hope that i wont be ragged!haha


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Whatever happens I am sure that we will never forget our first day at college. So dont worry about anything just let the time decide for you


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

haha..thats all funny...in LMDC one of my cousin was asked to snatch mobile from a girl...in SHALAMAR my friend was asked to arrange xinger burgers for 50 seniors...and in CMH even one of the teacher got involved in ragging...last year my relative went there and he was asked to wake up in mid night and also to make loud cry..and then they said him to take his shirt off and was ordered to dance...:thumbsup:quite frustating but hope that all will b well:woot:


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

rockstar said:


> haha..thats all funny...in LMDC one of my cousin was asked to snatch mobile from a girl...in SHALAMAR my friend was asked to arrange xinger burgers for 50 seniors...and in CMH even one of the teacher got involved in ragging...last year my relative went there and he was asked to wake up in mid night and also to make loud cry..and then they said him to take his shirt off and was ordered to dance...:thumbsup:quite frustating but hope that all will b well:woot:


Yeah and it's more in Lahore than anywhere else so...good luck!


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ya its more in lahore city...so be careful:roll:


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice thread 
If there's one biggest tip for freshmen. It's to move in groups. The larger the group, the better for you. Cuz you surely get busted when on your own 
Girls are normally made to sing, say stupid stuff (maybe to an unknown stranger ), and maybe robbed of some cash. Nothing too rash. So it's hardly anything to worry about


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> But for the record, here are some other experiences for boys that my cousin from LMDC told me about:
> 
> Standing on the college walls for an hour (not that high but it's still kinda hard)
> Hostel students being woken up in the middle of the night for Fajr prayer...being forced to do Wazu with full cold water (in winter),
> ...


 They had scissors so what we think i mean what else they could do ?? well i don't think that they would cut all the hairs out but they were pretending like that ...Trying to pretend dangerous or something... Maybe :?


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

This is what my relative told me about engineering(ragging exists everywhere):
Girls are ordered to measure length/area of a room using an id card,count the number of matchsticks in a matchbox,
if you get caught around the canteen you get to drink coffee-pepsi or some other mash-up,write some sort of letters 
or 'sorrys' some hundred times,do personal chores for the seniors,dance,sing, do sit ups -all in all students are really 
creative in this regard.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> This is what my relative told me about engineering(ragging exists everywhere):
> Girls are ordered to measure length/area of a room using an id card,count the number of matchsticks in a matchbox,
> if you get caught around the canteen you get to drink coffee-pepsi or some other mash-up,write some sort of letters
> or 'sorrys' some hundred times,do personal chores for the seniors,dance,sing, do sit ups -all in all students are really
> creative in this regard.


now this type of ragging sound like fun and less intimidating


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooria Qureshi said:


> ragging is not for girls ..is it true ?? because i never heard a girl been ragged....and if so its not that much hard like for the boys that one of the boy was made dance without shirt on the moving bus ......what is the extent of ragging for the girls ???


girls ragg girls obviously.
take it as fun 

- - - Updated - - -



seri said:


> Actually i am not realy scared of ragging cx people say dt you should enjoy it and the seniors who rag you become your realy good friends afterwards so yeah relax guys...but i stil have my fingers crossed in the hope that i wont be ragged!haha


you are right 
btw admission kahan hua ?

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima Hassan said:


> now this type of ragging sound like fun and less intimidating


ap ki jab ho ge to ull know what it sounds like actually


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

Well the merit list has not been displayed yet but my agregate is 85.88% AlhamduLillah so i hope it is in lahore


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate this ragging scene


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

So its a possiblity that stuff from this menacing P) thread can happen...?:/

Whats the WORST one should be expecting?
The dancing or the paying,..

Hope innovation keeps at bay and new 'ragging tactics' dont come into being..:|

Any seniors around to share?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Crypt said:


> So its a possiblity that stuff from this menacing P) thread can happen...?:/
> 
> Whats the WORST one should be expecting?
> The dancing or the paying,..
> ...


I escaped ragging 

but lol we'll try our level best to come up with great new ragging tactics  
No escapees this year 
though we'll keep it a minimum


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

bkn said:


> I escaped ragging
> 
> but lol we'll try our level best to come up with great new ragging tactics
> No escapees this year
> though we'll keep it a minimum


Woah...
The fumes of vengence huh?

But u escaped it, u shudnt be hatching evil plans..:/

If one thing U cud help with.:
HOW DID U ESCAPE?

Sat in the bathroom for hours on end?
Does tht work?


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Crypt said:


> So its a possiblity that stuff from this menacing P) thread can happen...?:/
> 
> Whats the WORST one should be expecting?
> The dancing or the paying,..


or getting our heads shaved :/


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

canon47 said:


> or getting our heads shaved :/


Nai nai thats too extreme...:/


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

you never know  but yeah extreme :/


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Woah...
> The fumes of vengence huh?
> 
> But u escaped it, u shudnt be hatching evil plans..:/
> ...



lol nope! 

i avoided going into the cafe for a couple of days because that was like the ultimate ragging ground...

and the key thing is confidence guess...act like you belong there and nobody would bother you

oh and i made lots of friends on the very first day..power in big numbers  walk in big groups..

oh and DON'T ask seniors for directions or help on the first day..that's like the dumbest thing you could do!

and lol no i don't plan on zaalim kism ki ragging...But come on a little ragging never hurt anyone


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hard to carry a #BELONGswag on the first day, :/
But ill be trying like crazzy..

( so i sound like sonnen too now..:|)


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

canon47 said:


> or getting our heads shaved :/


I'm pretty sure no one would shave your head...

but I did hear about much more humiliating stuff...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

bkn said:


> I'm pretty sure no one would shave your head...
> 
> but I did hear about much more humiliating stuff...


More...humiliating....??:|

And what u mean is.....???!!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Crypt said:


> More...humiliating....??:|
> 
> And what u mean is.....???!!


haha I'm just messing with you 

or am I?

relax ..nothing of the sort will happen


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

bkn said:


> haha I'm just messing with you
> 
> or am I?


An emotional rag huh?

Beloved senior u shall pay one day..


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Crypt said:


> An emotional rag huh?
> 
> Beloved senior u shall pay one day..



chill...! 

here is the honest truth..

we're all just "talk" 

kuch bhi nai hota..


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

If you want a genuine tip, nobody escapes from ragging completely
The only thing you would want to do (especially for males) don't react in a way that the seniors might find 'disrespectful' because then things just turn ugly real fast.
The girls shouldn't worry that much, the most they have to do is sing a song etc etc
Regarding every other tip here, no offense to those who gave the tips, walking in groups, you will get noticed more seriously, on your first day the seniors will be hunting in packs as well so they will have power in numbers too to deal with yours
Just have fun with it and it will fly by


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

but how does this ragging actually happen? i mean if u r alone in ur room in ur hostel or in ur class in the college, then how can one be harmed? i mean is it that they just attack u from nowhere? if u just stay away reserved and to urself, is that a problem?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

FCBfan said:


> but how does this ragging actually happen? i mean if u r alone in ur room in ur hostel or in ur class in the college, then how can one be harmed? i mean is it that they just attack u from nowhere? if u just stay away reserved and to urself, is that a problem?


Well I can tell you exactly what happened to me, it wasn't pretty, trust me haha, even if you keep to yourself, and don't talk to people much, you will still get ragged.


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

what about AMC? Is ragging allowed in AMC? and if so what kind of is it?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Army ragging is the worst I've heard
Im hoping someone will end up saving me  I'll take bribe money just to be safe ;_;


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Everyone share what uve "heard"
Everyone wants to be ready for the worst..:/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Its usually worse for the boys. Worst I heard was a kid had to ride the local bus in his underwear. On the roof.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Its sad when you're studying to be future doctors and yet the people who are going to be in charge of saving lives have nothing better to do than haze people...and then they don't just haze them but from what you guys are saying, they humiliate them..smh what a joke


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

@crypt, ill give you a first hand account of what to expect at med school, especially what'll happen to most of the boys


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> @crypt, ill give you a first hand account of what to expect at med school, especially what'll happen to most of the boys


Please do...:/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Me too, please, Arsalan.


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

in the army ragging for girls wont be there? right?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Should I post on the thread or do you guys want PMs?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Tips To Cope With Seniors/Raggers! *



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Should I post on the thread or do you guys want PMs?


Post it on the thread.
Convenient.

Or for ur privacy u can pm it.

Works both ways..


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Well here goes nothing

Let me tell you first that when I started college I was 6'2 and I was well built, when people would see me outside they would think twice about messing with me......did that help me escape ragging? NOT AT ALL

To everyone who reads this, I swear I am not trying to scare you, just enjoy the experience

My first session of ragging was the day I was called in for an interview, it wasn't much, they tried to rag me but at that time I was very proud, arrogant and disrespectful. I just walked away.....that made them want to rag me even more....so they waited....

I went to orientation day, no classes just everyone being told how the classes will be conducted, introductory lectures and stuff.
After the inaugural speech by the principal we were invited to the garden area for tea and snacks.
All around the garden area, there were seniors, swaaaaaaaaaarms of seniors, from fresh second years to final years MBBS and BDS both
People who were with their parents were spared, only until their parents were with them
One by one everyone was rounded up by the seniors and they were ragged

For girls there will be 2 phases of ragging
1. In a group with other first year girls
2. Individually in the hostel if the girl is a hostelite

For boys
1. In a group
2. Individual in hostel
3. Whenever the senior feels like until he gets bored of you

I'll tell you the things I was made to do during ragging when I get back in a bit


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Well here goes nothing
> 
> Let me tell you first that when I started college I was 6'2 and I was well built, when people would see me outside they would think twice about messing with me......did that help me escape ragging? NOT AT ALL
> 
> ...


Which college was it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Acer said:


> Which college was it?


CMH!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Crypt said:


> CMH!


any idea if its more or less than Army medical college?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Tips To Cope With Seniors/Raggers! *

...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha my dear Acer, as long as you're attending med school anywhere in Pakistan, this is how it'll be, except maybe Aga Khan

Anyhow, continuing from where I left off

I was a foreign student so I didn't have any family with me at that time, I was the first person they picked.
The seniors remembered my face from the interview day so they came and made a circle around me.
Now I was still pretty arrogant and stubborn (deet i think they call it in urdu)

Before I tell you what happened to me, I shall give you tips on what NOT to do when getting ragged

1. Do NOT speak until spoken to
2. Always refer to the senior as Bhai
3. Do NOT look them straight in the eye apparently that makes you seem like you have too much 'akar'
4. Do NOT say 'Bhai ye nai karsakta mein' the minute you say that, the seniors will decide to make you do more
5. Do NOT say 'Bhai gaaliya nai de aap' it'll only make things worse

I don't like any of these rituals, but they do happen

- - - Updated - - -

Now, what happened to me

One of them approached me, told me to sing
I said NO
Another came told me to do pushups
I said NO
Now they all made a circle around me
I still didn't care
Now that is when it happened, their voice reached a volume I had never heard in my life, they actually make you believe that they will physically hurt you
So half because of being so bored and wanting it to be over with, and half because I almost pissed my pants when 20 people starting yelling at me in a new school, new country that I'd never been to.......I did whatever they asked

First they made me take off my clothes until I was in my t-shirt and boxers (My college started in December so it was COLD)
And how was I supposed to take them off? By doing a striptease using the basketball pole in front of male and female seniors while they cheered and jeered

If you still want me to continue, I shall


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Haha my dear Acer, as long as you're attending med school anywhere in Pakistan, this is how it'll be, except maybe Aga Khan
> 
> Anyhow, continuing from where I left off
> 
> ...


Ahhh...continue on pm..please...
U know moderators here spoil things..


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

What if you're about their age and bigger than them. I'm 6'6" (not to brag) but I ve never been one to take crap from anyone..so I have a feeling it may go over well with me...but then again I won't be living in hostel and nor is shifa a legit campus so I don't expect that stuff to be as bad there.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

sounds like we are entering a locker and not a med school..anyways thanks for sharing all this  waiting for more


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

arsalankafridi said:


> haha my dear acer, as long as you're attending med school anywhere in pakistan, this is how it'll be, except maybe aga khan
> 
> anyhow, continuing from where i left off
> 
> ...


continue please


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahhhh...
Hope the mods dont see this...
CONTINUE!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Haha my dear Acer, as long as you're attending med school anywhere in Pakistan, this is how it'll be, except maybe Aga Khan
> 
> Anyhow, continuing from where I left off
> 
> ...


omg!  i feel bad for you bro but more importantly i feel worse about my future..

PM please! copy paste


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> What if you're about their age and bigger than them. I'm 6'6" (not to brag) but I ve never been one to take crap from anyone..so I have a feeling it may go over well with me...but then again I won't be living in hostel and nor is shifa a legit campus so I don't expect that stuff to be as bad there.


I'm not bragging either, nor do I feel the need to, but mate I was in the Royal Navy in England before CMH 
When I joined CMH I was 21 so I was quite a bit older than most my seniors but TRUST me, they get the better of you


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> What if you're about their age and bigger than them. I'm 6'6" (not to brag) but I ve never been one to take crap from anyone..so I have a feeling it may go over well with me...but then again I won't be living in hostel and nor is shifa a legit campus so I don't expect that stuff to be as bad there.


MashaAllah yoya you are super tall! :O :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> What if you're about their age and bigger than them. I'm 6'6" (not to brag) but I ve never been one to take crap from anyone..so I have a feeling it may go over well with me...but then again I won't be living in hostel and nor is shifa a legit campus so I don't expect that stuff to be as bad there.


MashaAllah yoya you are super tall! :O :thumbsup:


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> What if you're about their age and bigger than them. I'm 6'6" (not to brag) but I ve never been one to take crap from anyone..so I have a feeling it may go over well with me...but then again I won't be living in hostel and nor is shifa a legit campus so I don't expect that stuff to be as bad there.


P.S. if you're a ball player, I would love to see you on the court next year when we come play Shifa


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Does this site allows group private messaging? If yes then please, do it Arsalan


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Btw I am 5'11, slim build, I'm scared


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Before I carry on with my story, here are some examples of things that do happen outside, in front of everybody during ragging

-tie your labcoat around your head, put your arms by the sides and pretend to be superman, an airplane or whatever and run around the campus
-ask a random girl/guy out (usually a senior who will say a lot of random crap the minute you approach them)
-sing a song
-Situps
-Pushups


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

There was actually a bollywood film on ragging called (quite brilliantly) ragging. In the film things get out of hand, which is what I feel is needed to bring an end to ragging. I am still waiting for the first suicide/homicide that happens due to ragging that gets national attention. Before that, things will continue like they do.For me,I'd rather get beaten up than do any humiliating stuff. 
Can you also PM me? that story has me interested. Although it will be better if you posted on this thread as many people don't sign up for this forum and view it as a guest.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay now for the rest of my story

So after I succumbed to their orders and did the striptease, I was told to put my clothes back on
I was made to do pushups which wasnt a problem for me because I was used to doing quite a few as it is, when they saw I was doing it easily, they decided to make it more difficult, one of my batchmates was asked to sit on me while I did my pushups
Now the rule was, if he applied enough pressure on me that I wasnt able to complete 20 pushups, I would get ragged further and he would be spared
If I managed to do the 20, it would be vice versa
Fortunately he was quite a light fella so I was spared and allowed to go.........only a few steps though


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Okay now for the rest of my story
> 
> So after I succumbed to their orders and did the striptease, I was told to put my clothes back on
> I was made to do pushups which wasnt a problem for me because I was used to doing quite a few as it is, when they saw I was doing it easily, they decided to make it more difficult, one of my batchmates was asked to sit on me while I did my pushups
> ...


Don't tell me that you were ragged again even after going through all this ****?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

What if someone hangs out in the office, near the guards? Does the administration do anything? Also when does all of this take place?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> There was actually a bollywood film on ragging called (quite brilliantly) ragging. In the film things get out of hand, which is what I feel is needed to bring an end to ragging. I am still waiting for the first suicide/homicide that happens due to ragging that gets national attention. Before that, things will continue like they do.For me,I'd rather get beaten up than do any humiliating stuff.
> Can you also PM me? that story has me interested. Although it will be better if you posted on this thread as many people don't sign up for this forum and view it as a guest.


Actually things did get out of hand, and I'll let you know at the end of this story
and Umer, this was just the beginning of it all

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> What if someone hangs out in the office, near the guards? Does the administration do anything? Also when does all of this take place?


That is the worst thing you can do, a person who involves the administration is cast out not only by the seniors but by fellow classmates, and more often than not, when you do complain, the seniors come up with dumb stories like 'sir isne mujhe maa ki gaali di thi isliye meine kiya' so you both end up getting punished

It's unfortunate, but this is how it is, not just my institute, but everywhere


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

....Fml. 
I cant even do push-ups anymore. Time to rejoin the gym. @[email protected]


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> That is the worst thing you can do, a person who involves the administration is cast out not only by the seniors but by fellow classmates, and more often than not, when you do complain, the seniors come up with dumb stories like 'sir isne mujhe maa ki gaali di thi isliye meine kiya' so you both end up getting punished
> 
> It's unfortunate, but this is how it is, not just my institute, but everywhere


No, not talk to the administration, just hang around them. Like keep shadowing a teacher or some important all day.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

What you need to understand is, ragging can only stop when a group of seniors decide that they don't want to do it, and if they set an example for their juniors.
It's a long term change, not a sudden one.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Actually things did get out of hand, and I'll let you know at the end of this story
> and Umer, this was just the beginning of it all
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


What if you give them bribe money or tell stuff like bhai aao apko Hardeez mein khana khilaun?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

This thread will probably turn out to be the most useful and popular for ragging.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Shadowing a teacher or whatever you do, they will be watching, like hawks, the minute you let your guard down, they will pounce, I'm telling you

The best tip i can give you is, get yourself ragged quickly on the first day in front of as many seniors as possible, because if somebody is ragging you later, usually seniors who've seen you get ragged before will come vouch for you and save you
Golden tip this one

I've saved the asses of so many juniors that I've lost count


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, actually, does bribery work? :s
But what im thinking is, you cant POSSIBLY feed EVERYONE. 
Even taking them all to dogar means cashing out atleast 10-15k.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> What if you give them bribe money or tell stuff like bhai aao apko Hardeez mein khana khilaun?


I hope you're joking :/ 
You will get ragged so badly you won't even be able to stand the next morning :/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh. Nice. 
Well...I guess so much for our self-respect.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Yes, actually, does bribery work? :s
> But what im thinking is, you cant POSSIBLY feed EVERYONE.
> Even taking them all to dogar means cashing out atleast 10-15k.


I was hoping that you can take two or three of them and they'll save you :-/


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> I hope you're joking :/
> You will get ragged so badly you won't even be able to stand the next morning :/


Oh thanks, but it works in A Level schools, so I thought would do just good in med schools too :-/


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I doubt they'll be loyal to freshies like us instead of their own year fellows. 
Back-stabbing ftw.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

U think u got ragged harder,
Got the ragging for a whole lot,
Cz u stood up to them?:/


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

You need to realize that it WILL happen, there's no way out, so get it done once, and let them get it out of their immature systems
I'm wondering if I should even continue my story because I don't want to scare you lot at all.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> U think u got ragged harder,
> Got the ragging for a whole lot,
> Cz u stood up to them?:/


Definitely


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I just wanna ask this, how can badly a group of people beat you up? I mean you will have the scars and you can show them to the administration.Also do they beat you up if you refuse to comply?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Tips To Cope With Seniors/Raggers! *



ArsalanKAfridi said:


> You need to realize that it WILL happen, there's no way out, so get it done once, and let them get it out of their immature systems
> I'm wondering if I should even continue my story because I don't want to scare you lot at all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


So maybe if we jump to get ragged at their first go so v mite not get it as bad as u did..

And yea its intimidating..ur story,
But better narrated and enthralling than any ive heard...

So DONT STOP!


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I just wanna ask this, how can badly a group of people beat you up? I mean you will have the scars and you can show them to the administration.Also do they beat you up if you refuse to comply?


Oh dear, you've got me so wrong, NOBODY is allowed to touch you, it's sheer intimidation, nobody will lay a finger on you remain sure about that


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I just wanna ask this, how can badly a group of people beat you up? I mean you will have the scars and you can show them to the administration.Also do they beat you up if you refuse to comply?


Sonnen, you'll be there for the next five years, and probably for four years with the second year students, so you sure you wanna get beaten up instead of getting ragged?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

I would actually say, if things get physical do not hesitate for even a second to involve the administration or your parents, your safety comes first


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

This is all totally harsh and inhuman. Can't anyone complain against them, I mean this ought to get stopped. Its unfair by all means. Why can't these cases be taken to higher order and above all why should we cater to their demands, after all we do hold some self-esteem. This is too rude and I guess we should'nt actually listen to them. And how do they actually attack. If we are just to ourselves and keep doing our work, how do things happen all of a sudden??? Totally disgraceful by knowing that future doctors behave this way. How ill-mannered!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Sonnen, you'll be there for the next five years, and probably for four years with the second year students, so you sure you wanna get beaten up instead of getting ragged?


Like one epic fight for one time only. I'll lose but that's fine.

No gun scene even?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Sonnen, refusal to comply is okay, nobody will hit you, but let me tell you this much, you will not be welcome, ANYWHERE
There was a case of some juniors fighting with the seniors, and both people involved were punished by the administration, 2 month suspensions each, and neither of them were allowed to attend college functions such as the bonfire PLUS because of a select few kids misbehaving with the seniors, the seniors got together and cancelled the welcome event they were planning for everybody else, so yeah the class won't love anyone who refuses to comply as well


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Sonnen, refusal to comply is okay, nobody will hit you, but let me tell you this much, you will not be welcome, ANYWHERE
> There was a case of some juniors fighting with the seniors, and both people involved were punished by the administration, 2 month suspensions each, and neither of them were allowed to attend college functions such as the bonfire PLUS because of a select few kids misbehaving with the seniors, the seniors got together and cancelled the welcome event they were planning for everybody else, so yeah the class won't love anyone who refuses to comply as well


That's okay. I hate people. I just wanna go to my class, study, get out and go home. I also hated every school function that happened and wished they were all cancelled.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

FCBfan said:


> This is all totally harsh and inhuman. Can't anyone complain against them, I mean this ought to get stopped. Its unfair by all means. Why can't these cases be taken to higher order and above all why should we cater to their demands, after all we do hold some self-esteem. This is too rude and I guess we should'nt actually listen to them. And how do they actually attack. If we are just to ourselves and keep doing our work, how do things happen all of a sudden??? Totally disgraceful by knowing that future doctors behave this way. How ill-mannered!


Go ahead, complain, do it however when it happens to you, you laugh it off at the end
If your self esteem is so low that it is damaged by a bunch of immature hooligans then I believe you need to work on yourself as a person first mate
P.S. by 'you' i don't mean anyone specific, just people in general


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> That's okay. I hate people. I just wanna go to mu class, study, get out and go home. I also hated every school function that happened and wished they were all cancelled.


I surprisingly agree with you sonnen...to be honest I don't expect any functions held by medstudents in pakistan to be anything worth attending..that being said, i'd still like to make friends and be somewhat social because when it comes to studying people help..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Like one epic fight for one time only. I'll lose but that's fine.
> 
> No gun scene even?


No gun man, try Raaakkkaatt Laanncchheerr


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> That's okay. I hate people. I just wanna go to mu class, study, get out and go home. I also hated every school function that happened and wished they were all cancelled.


Well it's a free country (to some extent haha)
You can do whatever you want
I won't continue with this story because I don't want this thread to head in the wrong direction with people hating their seniors even before they start
However you specifically, I would like to leave you with this, learn to enjoy college life mate, it will be a blast if you stop being wound too tight, the pressure of med school is enough already, you don't need any from your own self


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I guess I'll do whatever they'll want me to do, without any hesitation.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> I surprisingly agree with you sonnen...to be honest I don't expect any functions held by medstudents in pakistan to be anything worth attending..that being said, i'd still like to make friends and be somewhat social because when it comes to studying people help..


What do you mean by "surprisingly:"?



Umer Yamin said:


> No gun man, try Raaakkkaatt Laanncchheerr


How will you hide your Raaakkkaatt Laanncchheerr in your bag?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Well it's a free country (to some extent haha)
> You can do whatever you want
> I won't continue with this story because I don't want this thread to head in the wrong direction with people hating their seniors even before they start
> However you specifically, I would like to leave you with this, learn to enjoy college life mate, it will be a blast if you stop being wound too tight, the pressure of med school is enough already, you don't need any from your own self


At least finish wht u started..:/

And i asked u first..:/
So pm to complete maybe?:/

Ill pass it around so its not public and only ppl who want it, get it..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Arsalan, could you possibly PM the rest of the story to those interested?  

Im a Lahori by birth, and I do have quite a large friend circle here and family in high places, but I think I would look like an imbecile if I pick a fight with a senior. Even if I beat him up, its a lose-lose. So I guess might as well get ragged. -_-


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> What do you mean by "surprisingly:"?
> 
> 
> 
> How will you hide your Raaakkkaatt Laanncchheerr in your bag?


I'll hide it in a guitar case...


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> I'll hide it in a guitar case...


Ala desperado?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Sure I'll pm you guys, is there a group pm option?
I'm however going to go eat first


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Sure I'll pm you guys, is there a group pm option?
> I'm however going to go eat first


I think there is, and sure


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Ala desperado?


Idk what you mean by that.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Idk what you mean by that.


The movie desperado with Antonio Banderas?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> The movie desperado with Antonio Banderas?


Not really into movies or music, the only movie I know about is the Batman Trilogy, a few more like hardly 10 to 15  still most of them football related


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

"Going-off-topic" alert...


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Arsalan, could you possibly PM the rest of the story to those interested?
> 
> Im a Lahori by birth, and I do have quite a large friend circle here and family in high places, but I think I would look like an imbecile if I pick a fight with a senior. Even if I beat him up, its a lose-lose. So I guess might as well get ragged. -_-


AbraDabra, If I'm not wrong, you've gotten into CMH, so you don't worry too much, I'll look out for any freshmen I meet on these forums who get into CMH so don't fret too much 
I've retired myself from ragging but my name still carries a lot of weight on campus


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Crypt said:


> "Going-off-topic" alert...


Stalker alert


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> "Going-off-topic" alert...


Time for you to start crying. :bawling:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Time for you to start crying. :bawlin:


..reportin..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yay for witness protection


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> ..reportin..


I am disappoint.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Yay for witness protection


The witness protection program is just for those people who I meet on these forums though, so don't go around telling random people to use my name to get out of getting ragged


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Its fine. 
Im going to take a wild guess and say your name is Arsalan?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

:!: How did you know?
By the clarity in my screen name or the fact that it's also written in abbreviation behind my jersey? haha
Arsalan Afridi CMH class of '15


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I was going to go with Bob initially. 
Also, waiting for that story bro. Next big Lollywood movie.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Well I was going to go with Bob initially.
> Also, waiting for that story bro. Next big Lollywood movie.


Haha you think I can replace shaan mate? 
In a bit, the stomach comes first


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

@ArsalanKAfridi you had the guts to striptease and pole dance thats nice but you should have asked them to add a brackgound music to your pole dance that would have been interesting kidding...i want to know rest of the story too..
To the rest of you all c'mon man up you guys !! I mean possibly how bad could it be? I agree ragging isn't something nice and all but think about when next year freshmen students will be coming you will also do the same tu basically its give and take relation.And to all those saying why dont people report and act out against it beta this is Pakistan not America or England where you say that this is wrong to the court or the University adminstration they will look into it. Here in this country the criminals of murder are released easily by the supreme court and you think protest against ragging will be given importance to. Plus its only those kids who have lived their whole life abroad who are scared of ragging not those in Pakistans except for you .So just chill out and accept what comes your way.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Arsalan what if I do just what they want me to do, is that good?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Arshi said:


> @ArsalanKAfridi you had the guts to striptease and pole dance thats nice but you should have asked them to add a brackgound music to your pole dance that would have been interesting kidding...i want to know rest of the story too..
> To the rest of you all c'mon man up you guys !! I mean possibly how bad could it be? I agree ragging isn't something nice and all but think about when next year freshmen students will be coming you will also do the same tu basically its give and take relation.And to all those saying why dont people report and act out against it beta this is Pakistan not America or England where you say that this is wrong to the court or the University adminstration they will look into it. Here in this country the criminals of murder are released easily by the supreme court and you think protest against ragging will be given importance to. Plus its only those kids who have lived their whole life abroad who are scared of ragging not those in Pakistans except for you .So just chill out and accept what comes your way.


I will never partake in ragging. It's a stupid social ritual that makes no sense.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Arsalan what if I do just what they want me to do, is that good?


Do that on the first few days, not everytime they approach you, or else they'll make it a thing of habit and will approach you whenever they get bored
Don't be a pushover, just make them know that alright I respect you and the fact that you've been here longer than me so do what you have to
Also please don't make it seem like you're enjoying it


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I will never partake in ragging. It's a stupid social ritual that makes no sense.


Your choice.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Do that on the first few days, not everytime they approach you, or else they'll make it a thing of habit and will approach you whenever they get bored
> Don't be a pushover, just make them know that alright I respect you and the fact that you've been here longer than me so do what you have to
> Also please don't make it seem like you're enjoying it


Alright thanks man.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope I do get into CMH's BDS program, I too will use your name to escape ragging :-D


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

What if you decide to not come on the first day Arsalan? Because your story is quite alarming :/ How bad can ragging get if you're a girl?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Eman said:


> What if you decide to not come on the first day Arsalan? Because your story is quite alarming :/ How bad can ragging get if you're a girl?


You're there for a year, people know a newbie as soon as they see one, for girls however the situation isn't so bad
The maximum you might have to do is sing a song, or give an introduction nothing more

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I hope I do get into CMH's BDS program, I too will use your name to escape ragging :-D


Haha Umer, if you do get in in sha Allah, let me know, I'll sort something out for you


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

In that case, I'm glad I'm a girl


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Eman said:


> In that case, I'm glad I'm a girl


I said it won't be that bad, but you'll still get ragged


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll just have to put up with it then *sighs*


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> You're there for a year, people know a newbie as soon as they see one, for girls however the situation isn't so bad
> The maximum you might have to do is sing a song, or give an introduction nothing more
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Will surely let ya know :-D


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

but what if you are so bad at singing that you sound like a toad, dont know the lyrics? Plus introduction like a formal introduction for a girl ?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

"Sound like a toad". LOL.


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> "Sound like a toad". LOL.


Its actually true.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

I guess ragging should be 1) Avoided at the best :stop: If the situation becomes out of hand, 2) Act K3WL and enjoy :cool!: (no big deal seniors!)


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

AbraDabra said:


> Its usually worse for the boys. Worst I heard was a kid had to ride the local bus in his underwear. On the roof.


I hope they don't make you do that :thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL
Nah, im pretty sure I wont let it get that far.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Dont scared us.. i wish all seniors get some test that day and they dont get time to bully us huhhh


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wont allow a single one of a senior to rag me. Neither wud i rag anybdy in my life. simple. this is something against my nature


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> I wont allow a single one of a senior to rag me. Neither wud i rag anybdy in my life. simple. this is something against my nature


which college have you joined?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck with that :|


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

ragging should be enjoyed 
when i was in College seniors asked me to collect 1 rupee coin from each girl sitting under the tree


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

How much coin you collect??


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> How much coin you collect??


my luck ,
proctor came at the moment and seniors ran away


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> my luck ,
> proctor came at the moment and seniors ran away


Hahahaha thats nice luck
.. protor didnt do ragging?? :-\


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I almost got caught by seniors today :|
Scary.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Why u go college


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

To study the medicine?


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Hahahaha thats nice luck
> .. protor didnt do ragging?? :-\


proctor wasnt a student he was the chairman of examination department


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> proctor wasnt a student he was the chairman of examination department


Ohhhh .. so can be a chairman become proctor


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hahahahahhaa thats great


----------



## Maheen Saeed (Nov 10, 2013)

well atleast they're getting ragged in a group:cool!: ahaha


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

well. all that means seniors r like







.....


----------

